# Gladesmen Comparables



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Having my mind set on purchasing a New or used Gladesmen at the beginning of the year, I just wanted some opinions as to other comparable skiffs out there in the same 8-10 k price range. I'm looking for the same specialized style and my price range would exclude HB, would love to own one but the price is just too much at this time. I plan on keeping my gheenoe but would be swapping around my 15 Yamaha for power. Any other options out there and please include a ball park figure in pricing. You can PM me if your a builder and want to discuss options also. Thx...


----------



## nate. (Nov 12, 2009)

buy this and put the 6hp on your canoe and sell that. 
http://www.eastcapeskiffs.com/forums/showthread.php?7761-2006-Gladesmen-For-Sale


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have been eyeing that since it was posted. Only problem is the funds are not quite there yet. January is bonus time and if it still for sale, most likely not, I probably will go that route. That 6 wouldnt be hard to get rid of either so Im really not worried about that.. Thx for the reply..


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Why do you want an Gman and a Gnew? Just curious because they are pretty close to the same thing.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have put a lot of time and $ in my gheenoe and if I sell it then I wouldnt be getting a whole bunch out of it anyways. I have the space so why not. There are lots of others with two even three rigs..


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I have put a lot of time and $ in my gheenoe and if I sell it then I wouldnt be getting a whole bunch out of it anyways. I have the space so why not. There are lots of others with two even three rigs..


Yeah but doesn't the Gee and GM do the same thing one just a little fancier than the other? Not really familiar with the GM so correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Gheenoes are just a good all around utility rig good for anything from the flats, creeks or lakes. In my case, I have a highsider. There is no way you would ever find me on a platform on that thing. A Gladesman is quite different in that they are constructed using the lightest material, draft is as shallow as it gets, measures around 18 ft, able to comfortably fish 2 guys, etc etc.... Just a completely different boat. I split time between New Smyrna and Orlando and would love to have a rig at each location. Hitch a ride on a G-Man and then a gheenoe and you tell me the difference.....


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

Have you ever been up on the platform of a GM? Just wondering because I've seen a couple up close in the water and they looked real tippy. I've never stepped foot on one but a fishing buddy said they were borderline dangerous. BTW he has a HB Glades Skiff so he is a bit biased.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Hitch a ride on a G-Man and then a gheenoe and you tell me the difference.....


Never been on one but If I get out on 1 day I will gladly tell you the difference. 

Tight Lines!!!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

They do take a little adjusting too and yes I have fished on one many times. It was a little tippy at first but nothing to be drawn away from. I don't think you guys really understood my thread I started.. I am simply asking for a comparable skiff to the Gladesmen from first hand OWNERS. Not a series of questions like why you need two boats, it seems too tippy, etc etc. Thx


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> They do take a little adjusting too and yes I have fished on one many times. It was a little tippy at first but nothing to be drawn away from. I don't think you guys really understood my thread I started.. I am simply asking for a comparable skiff to the Gladesmen from first hand OWNERS. Not a series of questions like why you need two boats, it seems too tippy, etc etc. Thx


Well then, have you considered a River Hawk B60? It's well below your price parameters it is super stable, much more so than a GM, poles easy and floats really shallow. The downfalls I've found is that they do have a bit of hull slap when poled into or across chop and do not have the rod storage the GM has. But overall would meet your requirements.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't think you'll find too much that is comparable to the Gmen. It is unique in its design. The FS18 has the length and more width at the transom, but you either have to build it or luck up on one for sale. As far as the Gmen platform stability goes, my 14 yo daughter stands on it to pole. I was at first concerned about the tippiness of the skiff. I took my daughter (10 @ the time) with me to wet test the boat. She had no problems adapting to it. She still loves the boat and expects it to be hers when she turns 16 (not likely). 
There was a rash of inexpensive Gmens for a while after the caimen came out, But they seem to have inched back up in price. They just had a Gmen as a prize for the back country fishing tourney in NSB. It was a basic hull with a cheap trailer (no ramlin). Maybe check to see who won it. They may want to sell it.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> They do take a little adjusting too and yes I have fished on one many times. It was a little tippy at first but nothing to be drawn away from. I don't think you guys really understood my thread I started.. I am simply asking for a comparable skiff to the Gladesmen from first hand OWNERS. Not a series of questions like why you need two boats, it seems too tippy, etc etc. Thx


I owned a Gladesman Lodge and ordered it about six weeks before the LT25 was released. I sold the Lodge and would have kept the LT25 because it is a much more stable platform. With 2 people on a Gman you have to coordinate moving around....or someone will be swimming. Pole one before U buy.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> > They do take a little adjusting too and yes I have fished on one many times. It was a little tippy at first but nothing to be drawn away from. I don't think you guys really understood my thread I started.. I am simply asking for a comparable skiff to the Gladesmen from first hand OWNERS. Not a series of questions like why you need two boats, it seems too tippy, etc etc. Thx
> 
> 
> Well then, have you considered a River Hawk B60? It's well below your price parameters it is super stable, much more so than a GM, poles easy and floats really shallow. The downfalls I've found is that they do have a bit of hull slap when poled into or across chop and do not have the rod storage the GM has. But overall would meet your requirements.



FYI, the Riverhawk is really a protected water only skiff. It does not do well in chop. A buddy almost swamped/sank his and it was not terribly rough.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> > > They do take a little adjusting too and yes I have fished on one many times. It was a little tippy at first but nothing to be drawn away from. I don't think you guys really understood my thread I started.. I am simply asking for a comparable skiff to the Gladesmen from first hand OWNERS. Not a series of questions like why you need two boats, it seems too tippy, etc etc. Thx
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

*Personally, I like the concept of the Gladesman but have heard too many strories about stability from reputable sources. In my opinion, the LT Gheenoe or Riverhawk will accomplish anything a Gladesman can at a better price point. *

I agree 100%. All of these are pretty close in most regards.

To the OP, get out with 2 people in a light chop in A Gman and try to fish standing up. It's not easy.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Gladesmen pretty much define the genre of technical poling skiffs. Only a few people want a uncompromising 2 person boat that floats on dew, is quiet and poles great, but takes a beating in a 6" chop. Due to that, there isn't a lot of competition. The Glades Skiff is the only other production boat that really compares in my opinion. The best set of plans with similar design priorities is the FS18. The only custom hull that would compare is a Gladescraft. I've seen linked it below. You probably have looked through it already.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1287625291

Other than these, there ain't many options that draft 4" loaded other than a couple of home-builds.

Nate


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Gladesmen pretty much define the genre of technical poling skiffs.  Only a few people want a uncompromising 2 person boat that floats on dew, is quiet and poles great, but takes a beating in a 6" chop.  Due to that, there isn't a lot of competition.  The Glades Skiff is the only other production boat that really compares in my opinion.  The best set of plans with similar design priorities is the FS18.  The only custom hull that would compare is a Gladescraft.  I've seen linked it below.  You probably have looked through it already.
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1287625291
> 
> ...


It is a very specialized boat and the compromise was not worth a few inches in draft. An LT 25 is darn close and a lot
more stable. To each their own.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> I don't think you'll find too much that is comparable to the Gmen. It is unique in its design. The FS18 has the length and more width at the transom, but you either have to build it or luck up on one for sale.



X2


There was also the Terrapin Dragonfly. There were only a few built before the stopped producing them. Very close in design to a Glades Skiff. Maybe too close and that might be why they are no longer available.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thx for the replies. I kinda figured that there was a minimal comparison being that it is so specialized. I would be using it for only the intended reasons and after spending some time on one, I have not found any problems adjusting to it's stability. Being that I am an avid early morning Southern & Northern Lagoon guy, my days end pretty early before the winds get a chance to kick up on me. Typically, I either launch at Bio Lab or Eddy Creek to the south and the far southern end of the Sea Shore in New Smyrna and have plenty of holes in a short vicinity of either ramp in protected waters. I do not attempt to make long distance runs or crossings in the lagoon unless conditions allow or I'm out on a neighbors Hewes. For what I have found, this rig would allow me the do what I intend to do just in a little more comfort and style, you have to admit they are nice boats. So for the most part, I have already made up my mind unless something else is designed in the near future that has the same qualities at a better price. From the way it sounds, I don't see it happening... Thx again for the replies..


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

I owned a Gladesman and found it to be a great skiff for what it was intended to do. Another skiff to keep an eye out for is the Hell's Bay Skate. Having spent time on both, I believe the skate is the better of the two designs. The skate has better stability, rides as nicely as the Gladesman, and is far more maneuverable in tight spaces secondary to shorter length. It's also a lot easier to get out of and lift over mangrove roots and other obstacles as needed.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Forgive me if it was in the thread and I missed it, but if length is not an issue, what about a Ankona SUV 14? If you already have the motor, all you need is the trailer.

I would also agree on the HB Skate. I love that little skiff and it is perfect for a second poling skiff. However, I am pretty sure it is a bit out of the price range you mentioned.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> Forgive me if it was in the thread and I missed it, but if length is not an issue, what about a Ankona SUV 14?  If you already have the motor, all you need is the trailer.
> 
> I would also agree on the HB Skate.  I love that little skiff and it is perfect for a second poling skiff.  However, I am pretty sure it is a bit out of the price range you mentioned.


What about a See Vee? Or Viking? ;D


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> > Forgive me if it was in the thread and I missed it, but if length is not an issue, what about a Ankona SUV 14?  If you already have the motor, all you need is the trailer.
> >
> > I would also agree on the HB Skate.  I love that little skiff and it is perfect for a second poling skiff.  However, I am pretty sure it is a bit out of the price range you mentioned.
> 
> ...


...or a Bertram....or a Regal. ;D I love all microskiffs. The Gladesman is an awesome little skiff. My all time favorite is still the burnt orange Borski redfish with the cream cap...with black accents! (Kev, please insert pic here....I couldn't find it. It's an oldie but goodie). After Hours2....get in as many micros as you can and see which one best fits your needs.


----------

